# LGB Sliders



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever replaced USA sliders with LGB? I thought some one had, but can't remember.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they're a direct replacement.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB made 2 basic types of sliders, just make sure you get the latest ones, not the split case ones.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And believe it they are in stock. At least some forlks have parts. Later RJD


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

PIKO also makes a G-scale slider that drops in for most LGB locomotives as well, so people should be covered for a long time. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

edit: item numbers are useful, no? 1036110 Pickup Shoes, 2pcs. 


James Tapper 
Silvergate Distributors


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi James,

Thanks for the great info!

But you left out where to buy them from, so ;-)

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=1036110/394.0


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

There are many great retailers that carry the PIKO line, so I didn't want to limit anyone! But our Shopatron system does support local retailers as well as service customers in a speedy manner. 

Thanks! 

James


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

The LGB pickup sliders are now sold by Massoth; exactly the same product just in a new packet! I recently had some problems with my geeps getting stuck in the frogs of my large radius points as the sliders were slipping in and getting caught. I swapped them out for some of the Massoth ones as they're a direct replacement, and it completely sorted the problem. It's a neat trick that saves having to bend and twist the USAT sliders. 

All the best, 
Gavin


----------

